# Doctors Prescribing Meds



## Lon (Oct 23, 2015)

It really pisses me off that when my doctor prescribes a med for one problem another problem appears as a result of taking the prescribed med. I spent 5 hours at Emergency Care at the hospital yesterday because of dizziness and atrial fib due to the newly prescribed sleep medication that my PCP had prescribed for me and that I had taken the night before. I have been having a problem with insomnia for several months. The Emergency Room doctor gave me a prescription for Ambien which I took last night and voila!! I was able to sleep and feel good today. My Pharmacist friend tells me that most PCP's aren't really that great with prescribing proper meds for a condition. I sure believe it.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2015)

Yep I agree Lon, I've had similar happen to me in the past. The doctor has my records right in front of him yet several times he's prescribed a med that has interacted in a negative way or  with something else...so now I check online after I collect the prescription to see if it could  will adversely effect me in some way before I begin a course.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 23, 2015)

I heartily agree. You have to look after yourself when it comes to taking meds.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm in hospital at moment due to a sudden collapse ,wondering if it's due to interaction of Meds ..I'm like you Holly I won't take anything now unless I check it out first ...I took a herbal medicine on doctors advise when I was having trouble sleeping.            ( a side effect of BP Meds) only to latter find out it interacted with the BP meds stoping them from being effective


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 23, 2015)

Don't get too attached to the Ambien, read this.



> Kerry Kennedy, daughter of the late Sen. Robert F. Kennedy, was acquitted  in New York on Friday of charges of driving under the influence of a  drug.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 23, 2015)

Luckily, I don't take any drugs....but if I ever have to, the first thing I will do is go to Drugs.com, and look at the possible side effects and interactions.  If a person listened to all the "disclaimers" on these Ask your Doctor TV ads, they would be afraid to take Any of that stuff.  

Personally, I wouldn't trust most doctors any further than I could throw them....far too many of them are getting kickbacks from the drug companies, and due to the increasing shortage of Family Doctors, most PCP doctors are seeing so many patients in a given day, that they don't have the time to carefully consider a patients symptoms.  It's getting to the point that if a person doesn't do some research on their own, or seek a 2nd opinion, they are Rolling the Dice.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 23, 2015)

Ask your pharmacist!


----------



## imp (Oct 23, 2015)

One excellent value existing in this mire of Internet, is the availability of drug information our doctors have in the past largely ignored, whether purposefully or not, to tell us.   imp


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 23, 2015)

I am a believer in modern medicine, but I do my best to stay out of the system. It does seem that after they prescribe that first drug, your off to the races. You become a human cocktail shaker. Fortunately, my wife had a good bar tender. He kept her going for forty years with diabetes. At this point in my life my own plan is to do nothing and hope for a quick death.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 23, 2015)

Lon said:


> It really pisses me off that when my doctor prescribes a med for one problem another problem appears as a result of taking the prescribed med. I spent 5 hours at Emergency Care at the hospital yesterday because of dizziness and atrial fib due to the newly prescribed sleep medication that my PCP had prescribed for me and that I had taken the night before. I have been having a problem with insomnia for several months. The Emergency Room doctor gave me a prescription for Ambien which I took last night and voila!! I was able to sleep and feel good today. My Pharmacist friend tells me that most PCP's aren't really that great with prescribing proper meds for a condition. I sure believe it.



Lon, Ambien gives me the most horrible vivid nightmares -- I guess it affects everyone differently.

If you don't mind me asking, what was the drug that gave you the bad reaction?

I struggle with insomnia also -- it's very frustrating, not to mention that it makes you feel so dragged out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm glad you're okay Lon, what kind of pill sent you to the emergency room?  So many of these prescription drugs have serious side effects nowadays.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I'm in hospital at moment due to a sudden collapse ,wondering if it's due to interaction of Meds ..I'm like you Holly I won't take anything now unless I check it out first ...I took a herbal medicine on doctors advise when I was having trouble sleeping.            ( a side effect of BP Meds) only to latter find out it interacted with the BP meds stoping them from being effective



Sorry to hear that Kadee, I'm surprised the doctor wasn't aware of drug interactions and advised it for you.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 23, 2015)

Yep what underock1 said, a human cocktail. Also as mentioned they're not even taking the time to talk precautions and possible side effects just leaving it all up to the patient I guess to read the inserts.  This has been a big issue for seniors, especially, for years now.  The one thing some are now including on their standard forms when asking about what meds you take is for info about what herbs, vitamins minerals and other supplements.  But, still they rarely discuss the matter.  This isn't an issue with all physicians, there are still plenty of great ones doing a terrific job, just lately, I've encountered too many of the ones first mentioned.


----------



## Lon (Oct 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm glad you're okay Lon, what kind of pill sent you to the emergency room?  So many of these prescription drugs have serious side effects nowadays.




 I always look up and research a newly prescribed prescription. This particular new sleep med that I took  is called Rozarem All drugs have the possibility of negative side effects for SOME people but not all. I have never seen ANY drug that didn't list POSSIBLE side effects. My Atrial Fib is called "Lone Atrial Fib" (no underlying heart abnormalities) and can be triggered by a wide range of things.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 23, 2015)

Seriously the pharmacists have it more on the ball than the doctors these days. The doc prescribed a med for hubby  that didn't clear so we went to the pharmacy. She said whatever script would react to what he was taking...and she was right. It's scary let me tell ya...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't want to go into what medications and all that and I wish to keep that private for now. I can say I have permanent nerve damage to my right arm and some medications for that haven't worked for me.

I have chosen therapy, exercise, and forcing my arm and hand to respond. It's working! I have learned to cope. It's crazy when I pet my dog or cats and they feel fine with my left hand, but when I pet them with my right hand they feel like a very prickly Brillo pad.

Some of the meds they gave me scared me a little. One was Abilify. It is an anti-depressant, and I'm not depressed, but a doc said it had side effects that would help me. I had the worst muscle cramps and lethargy from that, I told her I couldn't keep going with it.

I have pins and rods in my back and hip. My shoulder was ripped out and she said my pain was psychosomatic and that I wasn't hurting. I just thought I was hurting so she said I was depressed. She said I was exhibiting hypochondriac symptoms and nothing should be hurting. She said my pain was all in my head and prescribed an anti-inflammatory and suggested a twelve-step program, AA, and I don't drink!

I found another doctor whose approach has been much better. Rest, therapy, exercise, and a new mattress, even. And just one small medication, and I feel wonderful! LOL! I feel so good, and I have a ton of energy back now.

I think the other doc over-medicated me. That has to be the difference, because I'm doing okay! Sometimes doctors get on a tangent and the next thing you know, you're over-medicated. YOWWWW!


----------



## Pam (Oct 24, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Ask your pharmacist!



Good advice! I did that very thing this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2015)

Pam said:


> Good advice! I did that very thing this morning.



Agree. Pharmacists know a lot more about drugs than your doctor.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 24, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I'm in hospital at moment due to a sudden collapse ,wondering if it's due to interaction of Meds ..I'm like you Holly I won't take anything now unless I check it out first ...I took a herbal medicine on doctors advise when I was having trouble sleeping. ( a side effect of BP Meds) only to latter find out it interacted with the BP meds stoping them from being effective



Goodness, Kadee I just saw this. So sorry you're in hospital.  Any idea when you can go home?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 24, 2015)

I was recently diagnosed as diabetic and prescribed medication normally given to type II patients.  I was subsequently scheduled for a CAT scan for another malady.  I researched any problems with the scan and my current medication.  One blaring warning was noted.  It was the dangerous interaction that the medication had with the dye used in CAT scans.  It warned that there was a high possibility that the patient could develop renal failure.  I immediately called my doctor who had been unaware of the test and after talking with his assistant, the doctor called me back almost immediately and seemed unnerved that I was having a scan.  He told me to STOP taking the medication 4 days before and 48 hours after.  It scared me enough the consult with the CAT scan lab about the danger.  The person I talked too was reassuring and claimed I was safe.  I was still unsure so I made a decision to cancel the scan.  I just wasn't prepared to deal with dialysis the rest of my life.  Thank you drugs.com and WebMD.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 25, 2015)

Well...  You DO have a choice...  No one is forcing anyone to take the meds their doctor prescribes... right?   Just don't take it...  simple...    Do your own research.. and then decide if you feel taking your prescribed medication is the right thing for you to do...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I was recently diagnosed as diabetic and prescribed medication normally given to type II patients.  I was subsequently scheduled for a CAT scan for another malady.  I researched any problems with the scan and my current medication.  One blaring warning was noted.  It was the dangerous interaction that the medication had with the dye used in CAT scans.  It warned that there was a high possibility that the patient could develop renal failure.  I immediately called my doctor who had been unaware of the test and after talking with his assistant, the doctor called me back almost immediately and seemed unnerved that I was having a scan.  He told me to STOP taking the medication 4 days before and 48 hours after.  It scared me enough the consult with the CAT scan lab about the danger.  The person I talked too was reassuring and claimed I was safe.  I was still unsure so I made a decision to cancel the scan.  I just wasn't prepared to deal with dialysis the rest of my life.  Thank you drugs.com and WebMD.



Seems like your doctor should have been more on top of things.  Even if I was diagnosed with diabetes type 2, which I may be some day, but am trying to avoid, I'd use any natural treatment before I let a doctor put me on a prescription meds for it.

  Supplements like Cinnamon, Bitter Melon and Chromium Picolinate are very effective in avoiding or treating type 2 diabetes.  Of course, just as with pharmaceutical which have such dangerous side effects, any herbs must also be researched for drug interactions, etc.  I'm on no prescription drugs for anything, but I do take Chromium Picolinate and Bitter Melon daily just to prevent diabetes.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Seems like your doctor should have been more on top of things.  Even if I was diagnosed with diabetes type 2, which I may be some day, but am trying to avoid, I'd use any natural treatment before I let a doctor put me on a prescription meds for it.
> 
> Supplements like Cinnamon, Bitter Melon and Chromium Picolinate are very effective in avoiding or treating type 2 diabetes.  Of course, just as with pharmaceutical which have such dangerous side effects, any herbs must also be researched for drug interactions, etc.  I'm on no prescription drugs for anything, but I do take Chromium Picolinate and Bitter Melon daily just to prevent diabetes.


When your glucose count reaches 887 it's time for drastic action.  In November 2014 I had a glucose count of 119.  8 months later I was out of my head drinking tons of Gatorade, Koolaid and anything that would kill the ever increasing metalic taste in my mouth.  It was way too late for herbal medication.  The diabetic pills/insulin  were prescribed by the attending hospital doctor and my new PC provider continued along the same path.  Insulin and pills - diet and exercise.  

The CAT scan had been scheduled in Nov 2014 for followup after another near death experience and involved a third doctor, I failed to inform my PC Dr of that appointment.  My PC Dr also said that I had created a progressive diabetic condition flushing all the insulin my body was producing down the drain, then sugar in the drinks added more danger to my condition.  I now take cinnamon, flaxseed and apple cider vinegar on a daily basis.  My count has leveled out below 100 and I hoping I can modify my insulin and pills, but because of the near death experience I'm letting the PC Dr. take charge and will follow his advice to the letter.  I haven't done very well with self-diagnosis and remedies.

Another note.  If you feel that you could be candidate for Type II by all means you should monitor you glucose closely.  I don't know how often and that would be up to you, but you can buy the meter, lancets and strips very reasonably at Walmart (brand name - Relion).  Much, much cheaper than One Touch or Contour as well as most others.  Good luck with your herbs.


----------



## imp (Oct 25, 2015)

*"Good luck with your herbs."

*Actually, I "brushed off" all consideration of "herbal medication" all my adult life. Until the last few years. I was brought up by European immigrants whose self-administered treatment was sometimes shocking. At the same time, though, my Mother somehow knew of the benefits inherent in the "colored" vegetables, carrots, red cabbage, red onions, dark grapes, etc. Today, the Medical field has identified "good stuff" in many  commonly-eaten foods, and I have decided not to doubt that all herbs are "moonshine". Many chemical substances are found in herbs, just as they are inserted into "medications". 

A good example is American Milkweed Thistle. It contains a material scientifically-proven to aid the human liver in repairing itself. Try asking your doctor about that. (scoff, scoff).

imp


----------



## Kadee (Oct 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Goodness, Kadee I just saw this. So sorry you're in hospital.  Any idea when you can go home?


I was allowed home yesterday ,but the doctor just shrugged his shoulders no idea what may have caused the blackout :shrug:
he asked me if it was possible I had a seizure ? I've never had one before ..Thursday I have an appointment the have a heart monitor fitted for 24 hours


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I was allowed home yesterday ,but the doctor just shrugged his shoulders no idea what may have caused the blackout :shrug:
> he asked me if it was possible I had a seizure ? I've never had one before ..Thursday I have an appointment the have a heart monitor fitted for 24 hours



Take it easy.  Hope you can figure out what happened so you can prevent it happening again.


----------



## Dudewho (Oct 28, 2015)

Lon said:


> I always look up and research a newly prescribed prescription. This particular new sleep med that I took  is called Rozarem All drugs have the possibility of negative side effects for SOME people but not all. I have never seen ANY drug that didn't list POSSIBLE side effects. My Atrial Fib is called "Lone Atrial Fib" (no underlying heart abnormalities) and can be triggered by a wide range of things.



Lon,
Glad to hear you're feeling better,  I was just wondering if you use the same pharmacy for all your meds? I would think that their computer system went automatically track for drug to drug or drug to conditioner interactions. But maybe I'm naïve.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> Lon,
> I would think that their computer system went automatically track for drug to drug or drug to conditioner interactions. But maybe I'm naïve.



How closely a pharmacy tracks drug interactions, etc., is probably determined by how healthy their "bottom line" is looking.  Pharmacies are, after all, just another part of the Prescription Drug Pipeline.  I'm sure they are in a better position to answer a patients questions about side effects and interactions than most doctors...IF a patient asks....but if a prescription is just dropped off at one window, and picked up at another, they have no reason to check on a drugs suitability for a person.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 28, 2015)

My drug store (it's a Walgreens) DOES in fact check for interactions and will call you and let you know to go get something different from your doc.  BUT, there's no way to tell if you are going to have a bad reaction to a certain new med because everyone reacts differently.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2015)

I notice that there is a "new" warning in recent weeks on most of these Ask your Doctor TV ads.  It goes something like..."don't take Drug X, if you are allergic to Drug X".  Well, Duh, how is a person to know they are allergic to Drug X, unless they take some.  

It's amazing how our societies have become "brainwashed" into believing that taking a pill will reverse years of poor lifestyle choices.


----------

